# best tactical light for a sig 229r?



## biggunz113 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey guys...brand new here
i just got a sig 229r 40cal, looking for a quality light to get

any suggestions?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought this........

http://sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=26&productid=285

Watch the video.

I like it. Most people on here will tell you it is a bad idea to put a light on your gun for several reasons. It depends on your situation.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You need to decide if you want a gun mounted light or not - I personally like to be able to move the light around w/o moving the gun around.

The light you buy should put out > 100 lumens (150 lumens if possible) anything less is not bright enough in very dark places and for long distance.

I bought 2 Dorcy # 49-4297 - it uses 3AAA-Batteries and last 4 hours on one set of 3 batteries - it is 160 lumens - I did a google search and found them for $29 each.

I also have 2 Smith & Wesson 160 lumens flashlights:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=16271&training=

Again I found the models I wanted and did the google search and bought them for 1/2 of what they are asking on the "home" website.

Unless you know how to convert watts to lumens, don't pay any attention to watts - lumens are the industry standard for measuring brightness.

All of these flashlights come with tactiacl switches (push on & let off for quick looks or twist caps to stay on. Very useful switches.

By the way these are wonderful flashlights.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I just bought this........
> 
> http://sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=26&productid=285
> 
> ...


Jeez! you might need to sell the gun just to buy it!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> Jeez! you might need to sell the gun just to buy it!


They have them for $179 new at my local shop. I got mine for $110 from a guy that never used it or even shot with it.

That doesn't compare to the $650 for the gun, $80 for two extra mags, $35 short trigger and about another $100 for a few holsters. I guess you could add the 1200 rounds to the cost too.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

If your looking for a basic rail light, there are many cheaper versions that will serve their purpose great without dropping large amounts of cash. Hard to beat this basic little tac light.

http://shop.wagontrailsranch.com/product.sc?productId=57

I've got one, and it serves its purpose well.

Now, if your looking for a laser/light combo. Those are gonna set you back a good bit, and I wouldn't recommend going cheap on anything that involves your sighting. And for those, I wouldn't recommend them at all, its all too easy to rely on them after a while. It's human nature, but if I were to recommend any. The SIG, and Streamlite would be the first place I'd search.

Of course you could always go with what has been mentioned above, in a detached tac light. But that requires an additional amount of training too. Unless that is naturally how you train. Which seems rather unlikely.

Good Luck, and have fun with your shopping. Thats half the fun!

Cheers,

SIGness


----------

